
For California Housing Advocates, It’s ‘Literally the YIMBY-Est Year’ - jseliger
https://www.citylab.com/equity/2018/12/california-nimby-yimby-affordable-housing-prop-13/577336
======
masonic

      Repealing Article 34 would lift a roadblock to affordable housing construction all over the state.
    

The only tricky part is finding developers willing to invest in and construct
projects at a loss.

